# Need some advice



## flyfishjeep (May 6, 2008)

We are heading down to Cape san blas in Oct for a family camping trip.

The reds and others are supposed to be plentiful. 

What and or how do you guys rig your leader/tippets? I have never done this before so the better descriptions the easier it will be for me to understand :banghead

I have two spools with floating and sink tip and I will have flies for both topwater and subsurface that I tied. Do you guys rig different leaders for top water and streamers?

Thanks for the help!


----------

